# Radar Fines question



## Will_sampson (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi guys I clocked in 2 radar fines already.. and might have a 3rd now 

wanted to ask if anyone got a flash on Business bay crossing, Mirdif bound.. just after coming down from the bridge there is a small camera box on the right side

It flashed when I was going at 105 but i'm not fully sure it was me because there we're few other cars going faster next to me.

I was sure it was a 100 road and there are 100km limit signs aswell and shouldn't have flashed untill 120+?

anyway.. I heard there used to be 50% discounts on fines, is this still offered by Dubai police?

my registration is coming up in September 2015
and 2 of the fines we're in 2014 if that helps


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Will_sampson said:


> Hi guys I clocked in 2 radar fines already.. and might have a 3rd now
> 
> wanted to ask if anyone got a flash on Business bay crossing, Mirdif bound.. just after coming down from the bridge there is a small camera box on the right side
> 
> ...



Check online. Let's be honest here. Regardless if the limit is 100 you should do 100 or you are in the land of "I'm only 10% pregnant". If you're fined pay it and move on. Tempest Fugit :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

How is this online fine checking tool accurate? Or how fast is the fine being added to the database?

On a side note, if you do get flashed/fined, how do you get the fine? Email, SMS or do they send it to PO Box?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Malbec said:


> How is this online fine checking tool accurate? Or how fast is the fine being added to the database?
> 
> On a side note, if you do get flashed/fined, how do you get the fine? Email, SMS or do they send it to PO Box?


Hi,
You normally receive an SMS to the phone number associated with the vehicle registration. Normally you receive the SMS around 7-10 days after the offence. You will need to pay the outstanding fines when you next re-register the car.
Once you receive the SMS - you can go online to the police website to get a little more details and sometimes a photo of your numberplate (they dont show the whole vehicle, for privacy reasons).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Stevesolar, good to know. As I understand, I can pay the outstanding fines asap instead of waiting for the car re-registration date?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

And there are no discounts.

Discounts are only applicable in Abu Dhabi nowadays.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You normally receive an SMS to the phone number associated with the vehicle registration. Normally you receive the SMS around 7-10 days after the offence. You will need to pay the outstanding fines when you next re-register the car.
> Once you receive the SMS - you can go online to the police website to get a little more details and sometimes a photo of your numberplate (they dont show the whole vehicle, for privacy reasons).
> Cheers
> Steve


I always love the fact they don't show the whole vehicle, even if it's yours. God forbid you're in a position to point out that someone is tearing past you.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Will_sampson said:


> Hi guys I clocked in 2 radar fines already.. and might have a 3rd now
> 
> wanted to ask if anyone got a flash on Business bay crossing, Mirdif bound.. just after coming down from the bridge there is a small camera box on the right side
> 
> ...


For what it is worth, I have been flashed many times in various Emirates when traveling under the speed limit or within the grace. It always makes you a bit paranoid, but so far (knock on wood) I have never received a ticket from such a "false positive." Friends of mine say the same thing.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Of course the next stage will do away with cameras altogether, because most new cars have sim cards built into them, the RTA can (when they buy the equipment) know where the car is, it's direction, speed and entire route, therefore can give out tickets as often as it wants to.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Of course the next stage will do away with cameras altogether, because most new cars have sim cards built into them, the RTA can (when they buy the equipment) know where the car is, it's direction, speed and entire route, therefore can give out tickets as often as it wants to.
> 
> You heard it here first.


Salik tag probably has it's uses, as well!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Salik tag probably has it's uses, as well!!


Indeed at the moment it's a "dumb" card that only "talks" to the overhead receivers, but that will change.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Of course the next stage will do away with cameras altogether, because most new cars have sim cards built into them, the RTA can (when they buy the equipment) know where the car is, it's direction, speed and entire route, therefore can give out tickets as often as it wants to.
> 
> You heard it here first.


Sneeeeeeeaky. 

Cue 'the shabab' struggling to decide whether to turn off their phones, or just drive at the speed limit when chatting away.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Sneeeeeeeaky.
> 
> Cue 'the shabab' struggling to decide whether to turn off their phones, or just drive at the speed limit when chatting away.


The sims are built into the cars for remote diagnostics, even a Yaris has one.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> The sims are built into the cars for remote diagnostics, even a Yaris has one.


trololololololololol


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> trololololololololol


Not at all, if you don't speed you have nothing to fear.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Not at all, if you don't speed you have nothing to fear.


Other than the odd lubnani cruising around in his battered 15 year old Beamer, name one of the shabab that doesn't?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Other than the odd lubnani cruising around in his battered 15 year old Beamer, name one of the shabab that doesn't?


Pardon my ignorance, but what's a "lubnani" and a "shabab"


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Shabab is boys or lads, lubnani I suspect is a term given to poor or uneducated arabs in general, but I stand to be corrected on the latter.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Shabab is boys or lads, lubnani I suspect is a term given to poor or uneducated arabs in general, but I stand to be corrected on the latter.


Thanks

In Oz we use the term yobbo's or bogans


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Thanks
> 
> In Oz we use the term yobbo's or bogans


"We're not in Canberra anymore Toto"...


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> "We're not in Canberra anymore Toto"...


Whatever are you implying?

The bogans and yobbo's are mostly Poms.

Our politicians are a highly educated and cultured lot


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Whatever are you implying?
> 
> The bogans and yobbo's are mostly Poms.
> 
> Our politicians are a highly educated and cultured lot


Australia, the only country ever to have lost their prime minister, one minute he was there, the next he's disappeared.

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Australia, the only country ever to have lost their prime minister, one minute he was there, the next he's disappeared.
> 
> You couldn't make it up.


Abducted by aliens or perhaps the feelthie Eeenglish wanted him silenced


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The Aussie lady Prime Minister is Welsh!! - Julia Gillard
Cheers
Steve


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The Aussie lady Prime Minister is Welsh!! - Julia Gillard
> Cheers
> Steve


We ditched that witch years ago. Get with the program Steve

Notorious Julia Gillard 'ditch the witch' sign up for sale

Actually she got shafted by her own labor mob. Karma's a b!tch !


----------



## zed1212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry to Hijack your post but you seem to all be in the know on rules of the road and aussie politics.....

Im currently awaiting my visa so have a rental car. I recently noticed a few charges on my credit card and followed up. It seems RTA have kindly applied some fines for the following:

ate of Offence :04/01/2015 16:41:00 Offence :Other offences Ref. No. :10312020154316 Dated :20/01/2015 16:19:00 Tr. No. :251091 Remarks XB LINE DISCIPLINE

Date of Offence :13/01/2015 15:57:00 Offence :Obstructing Traffic Ref. No. :20140274554 Dated :22/01/2015 16:11:00 Tr. No. :251789 Remarks :dxb

Now given these happened outside of my knowledge is there any way to follow up and find out exactly what I did wrong, who was driving (most likely the mrs!) and how I can avoid falling foul of the drivings regs again??

Having seen the totally ludacris driving on the DUbai roads I cant say ive done anything wrong that would not be acceptable in London but I may stand corrected.

cheers


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

zed. For a start , were you driving on the right side of the road?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

zed, Just pay up, it's really not worth the hassle, think of it as a stealth tax.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

More like a tax on stupidity  Looks like you cut up a police car while changing lanes, or are one of those people who queue jumps at a slip road and takes out a lanene rather than jining the queue. The other one sounds like you either parked somewhere that stopped the flow of the traffic, or did the above lane blocking while trying to exit SZR but Cuba to get in the queue.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Rental car = Target for easy collection of fines.

Line (sic) Discipline - Do you use those yellow flashy things, they're not just for decoration and with the number of cameras monitoring the roads (not just at traffic lights) they are easy to catch.


----------



## zed1212 (Feb 13, 2014)

thanks (sort of) for the replies guys.

So yes I was on the correct side of the road
I do use indicators as a general rule when driving
I dont recall cutting up a police car
Nor do i recall blocking traffic especially on SZR

It seems I dont really have any recourse for the fines, although it would be good to understand a bit more about the offenses and how I can avoid getting fined in future if nothing else.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

zed1212 said:


> Having seen the totally ludacris driving on the DUbai roads I cant say ive done anything wrong that would not be acceptable in London but I may stand corrected.
> 
> cheers



You may want to check your driving style again, it maybe worse than you think. In any case, I hope you find out precisely what you did wrong; that is more helpful than just getting a fine on something you cannot recall.

Its encouraging to see that the police is fining these type of offences now.


----------

